# Dog's Hair Trimmed :(



## JohnJ (May 24, 2011)

Gunny is a pure-bred Shepherd and he is about 6 months old (I think... I'm forgetful). My mom decided to take him to the groomer and they trimmed his hair or shaved it, I'm not sure what they did. But it looks horrible. It's all flat and wavy except for his head and that's the only fluffy part he has left of his hair. How long will it take for it to grow back the way a Shepherd is supposed to look?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I can't see from this pic but it doesn't look shaved, just washed maybe? Unless he was reallllly wooly before?


----------



## JohnJ (May 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I can't see from this pic but it doesn't look shaved, just washed maybe? Unless he was reallllly wooly before?


He was very fluffy/thick before... you can still see some of it on his hips


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe they just washed him? It's hard to tell with that pic. I know after I give Ozzy a bath (not a GSD, but still), his fur is all over the place. For a few days it'll be kind of smooth/flat, then it'll poof up. 

On a side note, that's a HUGE bowl of food.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You're sure he didn't get just washed and needs brushed out?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL yah it is a huge bowl, what is that, 8 cups?
Be sure you're using food that is non-corn based, no wheat, soy or by-products. A growing puppy needs a real-meat based food


----------



## JohnJ (May 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> You're sure he didn't get just washed and needs brushed out?


He was washed weeks ago and he's been like that ever since. And yeah, it's a big bowl of food, which my mom decided to give him. I was under the impression that he needed a cup of food per serving.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he looks fine to me but hard to tell in the picture. 

also that is a LOT of food, even for a 6 month old in one serving. If he free fed?!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's hard to tell from that photo, but the fur doesn't look cut to me. Are you sure they didn't just use a Furminator or something and get out the loose undercoat? The fur will often look wavy after a bath, and it could look flat because of removing the undercoat or from using a forced air dryer.


----------

